# Adaptive Headlights finally legal in USA



## weedkill3 (Nov 16, 2021)

Adaptive headlights finally legal in US with Biden's infrastructure bill signed into law


We'll finally be treated to some great tech that outdated regulations kept from our shores.




www.cnet.com


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Nov 16, 2021)

Sounds promising. So, within two years it's directed a revision of the relevant "108" code be made. Who knows what it'll have in it, but it's nice to hear that a move's afoot to cease disallowing the contemporary "adaptive" lighting for vehicles.


A summary of adaptive lighting -- _What Are Adaptive Headlights? Principle Of Operation And Purpose_:








What are adaptive headlights? Principle of operation and purpose - AvtoTachki


What are adaptive headlights? Principle of operation and purpose ✔️All the news of the world of cars ✍ Daily automotive news, articles and publications - AvtoTachki




avtotachki.com


----------



## richbuff (Nov 16, 2021)

I have been active daily on this forum for seven years and very active daily on the Kaspersky forum for 15 years, so it was a nice thrill to see a video in Russian on this forum a few moments after logging off of the Kaspersky forum.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/flashlight-selfies-around-the-world.417487/post-4915465



Thank you for your informative post on this exciting automotive lighting technological advancement.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice. This could save lives.

I have questions about how it works,, especially in suboptimal conditions like heavy rain or snow. From what II can gather, the matrix patterns are derived from camera inputs (and GPS). What happens when there are visual obstructions hitting the cameras like heavy precipitation or splashes of mud? Does the matrix pattern revert to a default "dumb headlight" pattern?


----------



## -Virgil- (Dec 2, 2021)

Adaptive Driving Beam is (still) not legal in the US, and might or might not actually get legalized. For the unhappy details see *This thread.*


----------

